# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Srl in liquidazione con affitto ramo di azienda

## tella_

Salve a tutti,
Sono stato amministratore unico di una srl, oggi in liquidazione di cui sono liquidatore.
In quanto persona fisica ho preso in affitto il ramo di azienda per poter continuare a fornire un servizio ai miei clienti.
La società in liquidazione ha solo debiti tributari: iva, inps, irpef.
La società in liquidazione ha avuto i conti bancari pignorati ed è questa la ragione principale per la quale ho messo in liquidazione la società.
le mie domande sono le seguenti:
1) La società in liquidazione non può essere chiusa perchè non esistono fondi per poterlo fare e pagare i debiti tributari. La società presenta regolarmente i bilanci, assume i costi per l'iscrizione ccia e libri sociali. paga iva sull'affitto del ramo di azienda, paga l'irpef sugli utili dell'affitto del ramo di azienda. Le somme versate da me in pagamento dell'affitto del ramo di azienda vanno sul un conto bancario pignorato e periodicamente vengono inviate a Equitalia. In queste condizioni quanto può durare questa situazione? c'è un limite di tempo per una società in liquidazione?
2) In quanto ex amministratore unico, e ora liquidatore, i miei beni personali: conto bancario, casa ricevuta in eredità, cosa rischiano? possono essere pignorati da Equitalia ?
3) E' possibile discutere con Equitalia per concordare una soluzione di pagamento eventalmente parziale del debito rimanente? 
Grazie per tutte le informazioni che vorrete fornirmi.
Paolo :Confused:

----------


## mazzanti

Provo a darle una mano :Smile: 
premetto che ho grossi dubbi sulla compatibilità tra liquidazione sociale e affitto d'azienda, visto che avendola affittata, l'azienda non potrà essere liquidata.....quindi le due operazioni sono in contraddizione tra loro....
ma lasciando stare i dettagli, direi che non può chiudere la liquidazione e questo è certo. Ma non per i motivi a cui pensa lei; ma proprio per l'affitto d'azienda. La srl infatti potrebbe esser cancellata anche con debiti.
Ma non può esserlo con un'azienda ancora in carico.... 
Trattare con Equitalia e chiudere morbidamente, senza lasciare debiti è sempre meglio - ci vuole il tempo che ci vuole; l'entrata annuale c'è.
Non abbia fretta. 
Quando troverà una sistemazione all'azienda, potrà risolvere il contratto con se stesso (cosa che è sempre meglio evitare) e chiudere. 
Il canone d'affitto d'azienda deve essere congruo e se tale sarà, non vedo rischi per l'amministratore, a livello personale. Se invece il canone fosse troppo basso, vedo il rischio di depauperamento del patrimonio sociale.....e qui la cosa si farebbe seria, perchè possono scattare anche azioni di responsabilità da parte dei creditori che colpiscono il suo patrimonio personale. 
Per cui le consiglio di verificare la sua posizione per quanto sopra.
Cordiali saluti.   

> Salve a tutti,
> Sono stato amministratore unico di una srl, oggi in liquidazione di cui sono liquidatore.
> In quanto persona fisica ho preso in affitto il ramo di azienda per poter continuare a fornire un servizio ai miei clienti.
> La società in liquidazione ha solo debiti tributari: iva, inps, irpef.
> La società in liquidazione ha avuto i conti bancari pignorati ed è questa la ragione principale per la quale ho messo in liquidazione la società.
> le mie domande sono le seguenti:
> 1) La società in liquidazione non può essere chiusa perchè non esistono fondi per poterlo fare e pagare i debiti tributari. La società presenta regolarmente i bilanci, assume i costi per l'iscrizione ccia e libri sociali. paga iva sull'affitto del ramo di azienda, paga l'irpef sugli utili dell'affitto del ramo di azienda. Le somme versate da me in pagamento dell'affitto del ramo di azienda vanno sul un conto bancario pignorato e periodicamente vengono inviate a Equitalia. In queste condizioni quanto può durare questa situazione? c'è un limite di tempo per una società in liquidazione?
> 2) In quanto ex amministratore unico, e ora liquidatore, i miei beni personali: conto bancario, casa ricevuta in eredità, cosa rischiano? possono essere pignorati da Equitalia ?
> 3) E' possibile discutere con Equitalia per concordare una soluzione di pagamento eventalmente parziale del debito rimanente? 
> ...

----------

